

A Conversation with Antal Fekete – Real Linear Algebra - nkurz
http://www.maxphoton.com/conversation-with-antal-fekete-real-linear-algebra/

======
SixSigma
link to readable version of

"Advanced Calculus" by Nickerson, Spencer and Steenrod,

[http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015017410674;vie...](http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015017410674;view=1up;seq=4)

------
currentoor
Why is HN so interested in linear algebra lately?

~~~
SixSigma
It happens to all topics.

One topic gets voted to front page, then people fall down the rabbit hole,
posting any links they hit on their way down.

Once every 6 months or so Plan 9 gets a front page hit, probably from someone
getting into Go-lang. Then we see all the related papers and websites flood in
for a while - Russ Cox' site, cat-v, Rob Pike Interviews, Utah2000, The birth
of UTF-8.

It's like the September that Never Ended.

The Story of Mel is on the same cycle.

[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-
mel.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html)

